# Mail Organizer designs ?



## Lester (Dec 21, 2008)

My wife wants me to make her a mail organizer for her desk. Do y'all have any pics or good ideas?


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

You mean like a bill organizer?

http://organizationandplanning.com/2008/04/14/31-day-deluxe-bill-organizer/


----------



## Lester (Dec 21, 2008)

I really like this one but my wife wants something a little more simple.
She's looking for something with dividers for 4 weeks.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

My wife had me make one that had 2 bays that hangs on the wall. Both bays are sized to hold business envelopes. I misplaced my camera, so if I find it I will try to get a snapshot.

Its just a tall back with 3 tapered dividers (2 end caps and 1 in the middle) and the front piece is a 1/2" shorter than a standard business envelope. She has some organization system that involves standing them up or putting them in length wise.

She seems really happy with the outcome/system.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is the design I use to organize my bills. Feel free to copy.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

Charlie, that is the best design yet.


----------



## Lester (Dec 21, 2008)

I like that one a lot, but I have that model already and she wants something a little nicer.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Have I ever told ya all, all the things that can be done with an old record rack, you know the ones that were made when there 45 rpm records?


----------

